# Growing outdoors in Australia



## unix (May 21, 2006)

Hi, i just got 20 afgahni seeds and want to grow them out the back withought lights is it as easy as getting the seeds to germinate then plant them about an inch deep in a small pot wth good soil?? then plant them in the ground later on.  thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 21, 2006)

unix said:
			
		

> Hi, i just got 20 afgahni seeds and want to grow them out the back withought lights is it as easy as getting the seeds to germinate then plant them about an inch deep in a small pot wth good soil?? then plant them in the ground later on. thanks


Hey unix, good to meetcha.

There  are a bunch of "ifs" attached to an answer to your questions.

If there is adequate moisture for the plant to subsist from, yes.
If the soil you plant in has enough nutrients for the plant, yes.
If the plant is transplanted properly, yes.
If your season is the correct season for planting a new plant, yes.
If the soil has adequate drainage, yes.
If the plant is protected from animals and thieves, yes

Of course, if any of your answers are "no", then you'll have to post more information before a realistic answer can be given.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## unix (May 21, 2006)

Hey mate, thanks for the reply, They will all be yes exept it is may now here so is there any chance i can still grow if most of the days have a fair amount of sunlight? I will buy some miracle growth to addto the soil when i plant them i am still trying to germinate my seeds at the moment..


----------



## Hick (May 21, 2006)

G'day uni'...(see I speak Australian )..hee hee
  It's late fall downunder, not the right season to be doing OD grows in your hemisphere, but..if you're up north, you might be able to squeeeze a winter crop out. Are you going to have temps above freezing/frost for the next 2-3 months?


----------



## unix (May 21, 2006)

I am close to the city and it never snows or anything here at night the temps dont get close to 0c like 2 or 3 every now and then but at the moment the days are still sunny, the forecast for tomorrow is 27o thats pretty walm for this time of year..


----------



## Hick (May 21, 2006)

mj nearlly stops growing below 15oC, and prefers 20-25C. Your light hours are short now, meaning as soon as they go OD, they will start flowering. Temps are far from "ideal" too.You should actually be harvesting bow, rather than attempting to start a grow. 
With as little experience/knowlwdge that you seem to posess, my advice is "read up" read everything you can on the subject for the next 3-4 months. THEN go for it in spring.


----------



## unix (May 21, 2006)

Is there a really easy way to use a hrdro setup inside my house? the seeds i got say there ment for outdoor-greenhouse use, i know i should be picking them now and not planting but i dont really want to wait another 3 or 4 months i spend to much buying the crap..the temp only goes below 15c 2 or 3days of the year the coldest is usually about 17 18 during the days.


----------



## Jamez (May 21, 2006)

Hows it bro
temp is important but light hours are what control your stage of growth. They will go straight to flowering stage. I live across the ditch and im guessing you dont live too far north or the temp would not get down to zero. I suggest you fork out a couple of hundred bucks for a light. No need to go hydro just yet you can just grow in soil for starters. You will get your money back first grow and if you clone you may never need to buy weed again.


----------



## Hick (May 21, 2006)

there are some really good hydro growers here that could help you out with that Q. I'm not one of 'em, sorry. Search the forum, "read up". Someone will be happy to answer your questions. 
Regarless of your desicion, you're gonna need to read/absorb a lot of information in order  to succeed. Even if you were setup, right now, with all the equiptment, knowlwdge needed, and were ready to rock. You're still 3 months, minimum from a harvest.


----------



## unix (May 21, 2006)

Thanks jamez, i thought about this wen i was looking for the seeds it said they where for outdoor and greenhouse use all the otherones said indoor would this matter if i will it still work under a light do you think? i didnt consider this before because i thought it would be to complicated and i dont want the cops to find it or anything, what sort of light do i get for $200 and can you tell me what else i need to do? thanks.


----------



## Hick (May 21, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/


----------



## unix (May 21, 2006)

thanks guy's...


----------

